# Archie's Girls Collection must haves?



## PhonyBaloney500 (Feb 9, 2013)

What did you pick up or wish you picked up from the Archie's Girls Collection? What is your skin tone?


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 9, 2013)

none for me so far but im not finished playing.....


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 9, 2013)

I thought I would have drop kicked a few people for the Spoiled Rich Palette. However when I got a chance to swatch I have to admit I just left the store empty handed. Things aren't all bleak. I still haven't gotten a good look/swatch of the lippies and I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Feb 9, 2013)

I only got daddy's little girl l/s


----------



## bluelitzer (Feb 10, 2013)

I got RR BB DLG/
  	MM
  	PP and FM

  	but I keep looking at Strawberry Malt and how glossy and beautiful it is in the tube. I want to buy it but I already have enough.


----------



## Copperhead (Feb 10, 2013)

I only ordered the Prom Princess blush. Hope to get it one day this week. I usually wear MAC NC50. I was about to skip the entire collection but since I used to read the Archie comics, I really wanted SOMETHING with the character on it so I went for the blush.


----------



## Brightlights2 (Feb 10, 2013)

What I got:
  	- *Spoiled Rich quad* (love!) - awesome for blue/green eyes!
  	-* Cream Soda Blush* (love!) - great for NCs!
  	- *Flatter Me Pearlmatte* (love!) - great for NCs!

  	I'm NC15


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm NW/NC15 (Neutral)

  	Cream Soda blush
  	Prom Princess blush
  	Veronica's Blush Pearlmatte
  	Daddy's Little Girl lipstick
  	Betty Bright lipstick
  	Ronnie Red lipstick
  	Boyfriend Stealer lipstick
  	Mall Madness lipglass
  	Strawberry Malt lipglass


----------



## mekaboo (Feb 10, 2013)

I am NW45 or NC50 depending on formula and I got
  	Both Quads
  	Betty Bright, Ronnie Red and Daddy's Little Girl lipstick


----------



## VampyCouture (Feb 11, 2013)

Strawberry Malt! Only thing I got from the collection. I heard spoiled rich is good, too though


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Feb 12, 2013)

I got Mall Madness Lipgloss but also looking for Daddy's Little Girl lipstick. I wonder if they will restock online. Last I checked it says "coming soon."


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Feb 12, 2013)

Oops I'm NC50.


----------



## afulton (Feb 12, 2013)

I got Ronnie Red and Daddy's Little Girl lipsticks


----------



## missanne (Feb 12, 2013)

NC45 and I got: Both Quads Strawberry Malt l/g Ronnie Red l/s Betty Bright l/s Kiss & Don't Tell l/g Prom Princess b/h Flatter Me pm  Crazy thing is I only planned on gettting DLG and that's the one thing I didn't get (already have NB & OF)


----------



## sss215 (Feb 21, 2013)

Strawberry Malt, Ronnie Red,  Kiss and Don't Tell (my favorite gloss at the moment), and Flatter Me.  I started to get Prom Princess,  but passed for other blush releases later this year.  It just didn't do it for me. 

  	I loved this collection and how it was put together.


----------



## Slimmycakes (Feb 22, 2013)

*Can I just say that I wish we, as WOC, could do a post like this for every MAC collection (Heck even every high-end seasonal collection). I feel it just helps streamline what would look best on our complexions and suggest items that shouldn't be skipped! It kinda gets lost in the main posts IMO.*

  	I never been truly matched but I use NC45. I purchased:
  	Ronnie Red LS, Betty Bright LS, Daddy's Little Girl LS, Feelin' So Good LG, and Kiss & Don't Tell LG.

  	My goal was to purchase NOTHING from this collection. I skipped everything when it first came out and only got Feelin' So Good. In hindsight, I probably don't need it as I have Flight Of Fancy from Glamourdaze (which is still BNIB) but I think I justified it by telling my self it's more brown and I could use it for vampy looks... =/
  	Eventually after seeing all the swatches in the main thread, I needed all the lippies! The store near my job just happened to get a restock so I got lucky on RR, BB, and DLG. I have too many reds IMO so I nearly skipped RR but thankfully I didn't. It's my new favorite, even wore it two days in a row. Formula on it is a dream. I am attempting to procure as many BU's as I can because that one shade is a must have. I haven't played with or tried anything else yet but a coworker wore BB with clear gloss on top and it was so pretty. K&DT, I just received yesterday. I ordered it after drooling over swatches and I barely wear lip glosses! I'm planning to wear it once it gets warmer. So I'm on a no buy on glosses (until Heroine LG that is).


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 22, 2013)

NC45 and the only thing I got was Veronica's Blush. It's pretty and pigmented enough, but not a must have by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## ladymac1 (Feb 22, 2013)

I've got Betty bright lipstick Ronnie red lipstick Daddy's little girl lipstick Girl next door lipstick Stay sweet gloss Strawberry malt gloss Kiss and don't tell gloss Comic cute nail varnish (macs nail varnishes have improved so much) Flatter me pearl matte  Veronica's blush pearlmatte    Annnddd then a couple of new pro palettes and well inserts.  Passed on the palettes- Betty's one are either re promotes or shades I already have dups of (plus I use pro palettes and I find my old hello kitty palettes etc get forgotten about) and Veronica's are colours I rarely wear these days..


----------



## sss215 (Feb 23, 2013)

Slimmycakes said:


> *Can I just say that I wish we, as WOC, could do a post like this for every MAC collection (Heck even every high-end seasonal collection). I feel it just helps streamline what would look best on our complexions and suggest items that shouldn't be skipped! It kinda gets lost in the main posts IMO.*  I never been truly matched but I use NC45. I purchased: Ronnie Red LS, Betty Bright LS, Daddy's Little Girl LS, Feelin' So Good LG, and Kiss & Don't Tell LG.  My goal was to purchase NOTHING from this collection. I skipped everything when it first came out and only got Feelin' So Good. In hindsight, I probably don't need it as I have Flight Of Fancy from Glamourdaze (which is still BNIB) but I think I justified it by telling my self it's more brown and I could use it for vampy looks... =/ Eventually after seeing all the swatches in the main thread, I needed all the lippies! The store near my job just happened to get a restock so I got lucky on RR, BB, and DLG. I have too many reds IMO so I nearly skipped RR but thankfully I didn't. It's my new favorite, even wore it two days in a row. Formula on it is a dream. I am attempting to procure as many BU's as I can because that one shade is a must have. I haven't played with or tried anything else yet but a coworker wore BB with clear gloss on top and it was so pretty. K&DT, I just received yesterday. I ordered it after drooling over swatches and I barely wear lip glosses! I'm planning to wear it once it gets warmer. So I'm on a no buy on glosses (until Heroine LG that is).


  I'll try to pop over here and try to add the collection threads. We used to have them on a consistent basis. it's a good time to have them again


----------



## kimbunney (Feb 23, 2013)

I wish I had the Flatter Me instead of Veronica Pearlmatte, not too crazy about the silvery highlight it gives me.


----------



## afulton (Feb 24, 2013)

I only got two lipsticks: Daddy's Little Girl and Ronnie Red.  I really love them both.  I was first at the Pro Store when they released and I could have picked up other items but I talked myself out of them.  Now I wish I would have got Strawberry Malt and Mall Madness lipglosses.


----------



## mymacaddiction (Feb 24, 2013)

I got the Spoiled Rich quad, Flatter Me pearlmatte and Cream Soda blush.  I WISH I had also grabbed Betty Bright and Daddy's Little Girl.


----------



## NL5671 (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm NC50 and I got: Betty Bright l/s Ronnie Red l/s Boyfriend Stealer l/s Daddy's little Girl l/s Mall Madness l/g Prom Princess blush Cream Soda blush


----------



## SRICH76 (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm NW45 / Most of the items that I purchased were from Veronica. 

  	Spoiled Rich Quad
  	Prom Princess 
  	Magic Spells (Pigment)
  	Black Poodle (Pigment)
  	Boyfriend Stealer l/s
  	Daddy's Little Girl l/s
  	Mall Madness l/g
  	Feelin' So Good l/g

  	Betty
  	Oh, Oh, Oh l/s


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 16, 2013)

I just got a few things. I've been looking for Daddy's Little Girl L/S but no luck. So when I heard my store had Mall Madness l/g I drove as fast as I could because it is the closest thing to it. I also picked up Oh Oh Oh it is such a gorgeous color on me. I got both Pearlmatte Face Powders too. This was all purchased today. My store still had the blushes and almost all the lipglasses I might go back for one more not sure which though.


----------

